# Looking for LiLO,and Beryl inclusive Nix distro...



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 8, 2007)

title says it all. should be n00b friendly as well ..


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

Any particular reasons for wanting Lilo? I find grub fine 

Kubuntu 7.10 matches the other two criteria. Gutsy (the codename for it) should have beryl compiz integrated, and it is as  noob friendly as it gets. There is also a massive user base with many people wanting to help on the IRC channels.

After a while Beryl and Compiz get boring so you turn em off anyway


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 13, 2007)

cause i install win x64 Xp, then i install kubuntu .... then ic ant boot xp, even after a repair ...


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

Ah, ill go into it on a basic level.

Microsoft are wankers in a sense. Its either their way or the highway for many things, including bootloaders.

Theirs is written into the MBR with no support to boot other OS's unless you want to get a dos boot thing which is a big pain. Grub is also written into the MBr which kind of sucks as they dont get along that well.

There is a way to get around it, which is installing the windows bootloader, then installing grub and having grub chainload XP 64. It should automatically create a boot option for xp64.


Now for getting it to work 

When you say "even after repair" are you referring to repairing XP or ubuntu. To get that to boot i would install Xp64 and then install kubuntu. To avoid reinstalling them just put in ur XP64 cd, enter the recovery console and type fixmbr.

After doing that whack in your kubuntu live cd and then get back to me if this doesnt work (this is all from memory!)

sudo grub-install /dev/***  <--- drive name, if you need help determining it just ask.

After running that grub should be installed into the MBR alongside the XP loader, and then it should have all the options for the Kubuntu system as well as Xp.

If you want XP to be the first option you can open /boot/grub/grub.conf and change it to be default.

And if you get tired of linux and want to wipe it all, just delete your linux partitions, load the windows xp64 cd, enter the recovery console and type fixmbr


Anyways get back to me as to how far my guide goes before it stops working


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 13, 2007)

well what i did was installed windows first ..owrked fine
then i loaded kubuntu 7.04...  win failed to load
repaired xp

same.


not trying it again til 7.10 final


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 13, 2007)

how could i do that "sudo" with lilo?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 13, 2007)

im going str8 x64 ...


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah might as well wait untill 7.10 comes out.

Now i am not sure why Xp wouldnt boot but im 100% sure its something that we can easily fix if the problem comes up again. I have mine setup so unless i say otherwise by pressing a key it boots straight to Vista.

Now when i refer to sudo its actually a command used in ubuntu + other debian linux distrobutions.

What it does its it allows a normal user to perform super user (admin) things such as formatting disks, or deleting other peoples files who you dont have write permission to.

That line back there is to install grub to the hard disk properly, I dont think Ubuntu has automatic support for Lilo and you would be missing out on a great OS if you avoided it for that reason.

So when 7.10 comes out, download Kubuntu and install it, then everything should be working.

If its not working come back and give us alot of information, or mainly just the error codes as to why it "doesnt work".

Grub is very easy to master


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 13, 2007)

im a ricer ... i prefer lilo ..


----------



## DIBL (Oct 15, 2007)

If you want to use Grub (which will work just fine), here's good guidance on how to do it:

http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081671.0


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 18, 2007)

18 th ... 18th ..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 18, 2007)

well i woke up this morn and downloaded teh gutsy grimy gibbonz


----------



## Dandel (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know if you fixed it, but the next time windows knocks out the grub boot loader, try this article:
Ubuntu re-installation procedure for grub


----------



## francis511 (Nov 1, 2007)

Does compiz work with live cds ? I dl`ed mandriva and ubuntu to see it in action but couldn`t get it going   ..   rig over there
                                    <========


----------



## Dandel (Nov 1, 2007)

No, because Compiz requires a hardware accelerated video driver with AIGLX enabled to do that. ( only exception is the newer intel integrated graphics. )


----------



## francis511 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thought so.


----------

